# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Vận Đen !!

## nzhuhu

Hôm nay mình đi lang thang ngoài Quốc Lộ 1 từ Bình Phước ngược lên An Sương tìm Trục Chính BT30 nho nhỏ chạy bằng Pully cho nó rẻ tiền và nhẹ kg cho thằng Router ghẻ của mình. Ghé vào 1 chổ toàn CNC Fanuc không, hỏi về BT30 thì không có nhưng có cái xác của thằng Tapping ( ông chủ gọi là Khoan Tép Riêu nặng 2tấn) nào đó còn BT30, mâm xoay cho ATC, nói chung là còn 90% cơ khí, chỉ có Điện là mấy ổng lấy ra để gắn vào máy khác. Mình để ý thì trên nóc máy có 1 con Fanuc đít đỏ cho Z thì phải, motor cho truc X, Y thì nó toàn màu đen, cái động cơ kéo Trục Chính BT30 qua Pully cũng màu đen cho nên 3 con motor đó mình không biết là gì. Thanh trượt Vuông chắc ít nhất 25, vitme to đùng, ổng báo giá mình 15tr cho toàn bộ, mình hẹn sẽ suy nghĩ ( định là về lên hỏi ý anh em xem nó lên Phay được không ). Nhưng chưa kịp hỏi thì ổng gọi nói là có người mua và định để lại toàn cái đầu đó cho mình giá 7tr, nghe xong buồn mà còn ức chế nữa vì thằng cha mua chưa cầu về mà đòi chặt chém mình rồi. Miêu tả thêm về con máy, màn điều khiển có chữ Fanuc trên khung và nó treo trên tay vương ra ngoài máy chứ không phải trên khung máy, mình không thấy thùng che đằng trước chỉ có thùng điện đằng sau, bàn chữ T mình nghĩ từ 500x400 trở lên. Ây da, đang âm mưu mà bị đại gia lấy mất báu vật.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

mấy con này vẫn phay ngon lành, giá này cũng ngon quá rồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

ngon hay không ngon nhưng phải có kinh nghiệm thì mới biết được , mua về mà không xài thì nó thành rác à , nhưng 2 tấn mà giá 15 chai thì kể như người ta bán ve chai cho rộng kho rồi , phải suy nghĩ thêm 1 xíu nữa , nó ngon thì người ta rã động cơ và ray ra thì bán xác kèm bán riêng ra và visme vẫn lợi hơn , cái máy đó chắc 3 ông thợ và 1 ngày là xong , tốn 1 chai cho mấy ông thợ , phần xác 2 tấn thì cũng được ít nhất 13tr , vậy mấy món còn lại chắc phải kiếm hơn 5 tr , vậy thì suy ra cái quái quỉ đó nó nát bét rồi nên người ta không thèm rã ra , thôi cứ tự nhủ không mua về là 1 may mắn đi bác.

----------


## Diyodira

> ngon hay không ngon nhưng phải có kinh nghiệm thì mới biết được , mua về mà không xài thì nó thành rác à , nhưng 2 tấn mà giá 15 chai thì kể như người ta bán ve chai cho rộng kho rồi , phải suy nghĩ thêm 1 xíu nữa , nó ngon thì người ta rã động cơ và ray ra thì bán xác kèm bán riêng ra và visme vẫn lợi hơn , cái máy đó chắc 3 ông thợ và 1 ngày là xong , tốn 1 chai cho mấy ông thợ , phần xác 2 tấn thì cũng được ít nhất 13tr , vậy mấy món còn lại chắc phải kiếm hơn 5 tr , vậy thì suy ra cái quái quỉ đó nó nát bét rồi nên người ta không thèm rã ra , thôi cứ tự nhủ không mua về là 1 may mắn đi bác.


choa ơi, chị Năm mà cho làm chủ bãi là thắng chắc, xem ngày chuyển nghề đi bác ơi, cho e ít cổ phần nha :-)))

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ahdvip

Còn 2 con HSD ngoài đó nữa kìa chị Năm, em chưa có hỏi, ^^

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hung1706

Hehe con router của bác cân dc con BT30 thì em đang tưởng tượng cái hình ảnh Router Double Y. Mà bác có lên ATC thì tính toán lên cái dàn gá kẹp dao trước chứ lắp BT mà thay dao bằng cơm thì chỉ tổ nặng máy thôi bác ợ (BT30 bèo bèo cũng hơn 20kg). Lên ATC cũng lắm chuyện nhức đầu như mài dao, lắp dao, so dao, thiết lập cấu hình và chiều dài dao vào phần mềm vv...

----------


## nzhuhu

Em cũng muốn múc liền nhưng nhìn con Motor để kéo BT30 qua Puly sao mà giống mấy motor thường quá, còn 2 thằng motor trục X và Y thì cũng chẳng có thông tin j. Nên em cứ không can đảm để múc, ah mà em có thắc mắc này anh Nam ơi, thường thường cái mặt lổ để gắn đuôi dao BT30 dô hay có 2 cục vuông cao lên 1 chút đúng không anh, còn thằng này em sờ sao nó phẳng lỳ ah. Mình chỉ định gắn cái trục chính ( hay gọi là cốt, mình cũng không biết mấy ông cơ khí gọi là gì ) và cái motor để kéo nó bằng Puly thôi, chứ không định ATC đâu Hung1706. Tại nó đưa cái xác máy như vậy nên mình trình bày cho rõ ràng, anh em dễ hình dung ra máy gì.

----------


## hung1706

Hề hề nếu a muốn làm cái đầu cắt ăn nhôm thì làm như bác nì nờ: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/14...-MINI-lap-ghep. Hiệu quả cứng vững hay không thì tùy bạc đạn đỡ là 6xxx hay 7xxx nha, chơi 4 cái bạc 7 thì mát trời ông địa. Chi phí mần cái đầu như vậy rẻ hơn cái BT30 bác kia kêu bán cho anh cỡ chục lần ấy. Muốn ngon thì liên hệ anh NamCNC hỏi thử cái đầu cắt kim loại huyền thoại xài ER16 đấy ạ, mà rân chơi rinh hết rồi nên nhiều anh em cũng đang canh me dữ lắm ấy  :Big Grin: .

----------

